

Do you really need $5k to bootstrap a business? - TJensen

So that begs the question (sorry, couldn't resist the reddit flamebait :), can launching a site be done for less than $5k (assuming development and design costs are not included). The question comes from http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=594363.<p>I'm in the process of building an iPhone app with an online presence. The iPhone app does data gathering; the web site does visualization of the data.<p>I'm bootstrapping this at the moment and, frankly, don't have much in the pocketbook to apply. Is it possible to bootstrap something for an order of magnitude less?
======
medianama
Absolutely...

I run a small but growing web business (about 500k PVs/month) thats getting
very popular in its target segment.

I take it as a challenge to grow it without spending money on anything other
than web hosting ($40/month).

Product is built on open source solutions and there is no better way to
promote it than getting some relevant press.

What do you need money for?

------
noodle
depends way too much on what you're building and how you define costs.

in a generic sense, can it be done? sure. can you do it for your specific
site? maybe.

